# New Wing Poll



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Alright Ive been stressing of a new for quite some time now....Here are the diff. options I've come up with-just tell me what U think....

1) GTR style









2) Battle series









3) Sniper series









4)R33 spoiler


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

oops....R33


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Unequivocally the GTR looks the best IMO. The others are ugly as sin!


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

the gtr IS the best......similar to the one on my car


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

GTR ALL THE WAY!
the other ones all .....ehhhhhhh.......


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *oops....R33
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is got to be one of the worst looking 200sx's ive ever seen IMO, it reminds me of rainbow sherbet(ice cream) and all the other wings just dont fly.....no matter what just dont get an aluminum wing.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

OHHHH yeah let me tell U what I think about each one

1) GTR-I think has first place right now-its simple but aggresive. But its kind of an old style. $196

2) Battle- I really like this one but Im worried that its too subtle...$259

3) Sniper--Its a Extreme look...but it has interchangeable end pieces that come in carbon fiber..$292

4) R33--I went crazy for this wing a while back. The Nismo end plates are so ILL.....$300

Prices are all without s/h......


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

LMAO!!! Damn guyz....U guyz came down pretty hard on my other choices...

I spent so much time posting the prices by the time I came back U all already posted...

I pretty much expected the GTR to be the most popular....BUt more opinions would be GOOD>>>>


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
I vote for:
1) nothing at all
2) A small lip thing like on TT's and old J30s. Beemers do that alot. Its just a small lip spoiler not a wing.
3) the R33 wing

Seth


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i like the wing that was on importtuner b15 sentra.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

sr20 805 said:


> *this is got to be one of the worst looking 200sx's ive ever seen IMO, it reminds me of rainbow sherbet(ice cream) and all the other wings just dont fly.....no matter what just dont get an aluminum wing. *


That car belongs to Mike Roberts, who is doing just about _all_ the custom goodies for the B14. That wing belonged to a guy named Jarred, whose 200SX had a fight with another car. Mike's been trying to sell the wing, so he took a pic with it on his car. That's why it doesn't match. I know this is off-toipic, but just FYI  .


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

samo said:


> *That car belongs to Mike Roberts, who is doing just about all the custom goodies for the B14. That wing belonged to a guy named Jarred, whose 200SX had a fight with another car. Mike's been trying to sell the wing, so he took a pic with it on his car. That's why it doesn't match. I know this is off-toipic, but just FYI  . *


oh ok, i was kinda wondering what was up with that.....hehe..i'm sure it would look better if it matched the car, another thing that throws me off is the actual color of the car....not my taste.but whatever floats your boat


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

I personaly like the battle wing, I think it looks agressive yet subtle (spelling?) I aparently am the only one that voted for that one


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

nope, im liking the battle wing too. GTR is what I would get if i wanted to keep a sleeper look, its not all that aggressive, and almost looks like a stock factory wing with the exception og the height. Personally though, I like the low profile agressive look, whoever said it above said it best though, dont get a gd aluminum wing, theyre just too played out.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

I say it depends on the look your going for, I think the GTR and the R33 look the best, other than those the others are getting a little close to something you might find on a Honda, and I know thats what we don't want to see, anyways it just depends on your personal preference more than anythin though remember when its all said and done you have to drive your car everyday, not the people giving you advice


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah I know in the end Im driving it--- and the one buying it ---but Opinions Help...

And yeah the GTR wing is al little old of a style and stockish thats why I havent gotten it yet

Oh and the Battle wing like I said before I love.....


AND DONT WORRY !!!

AN ALUMINUM WING IS NOT AN OPTION FOR ME!!!!---


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Out of those, I would go with the Battle or the R33.
I think you are building a car that you want to stand out from the rest. While I like the GTR spoiler, it will not be something that turns heads.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Out of those, I would go with the Battle or the R33.
> I think you are building a car that you want to stand out from the rest. While I like the GTR spoiler, it will not be something that turns heads. *


Good Point---Sean. Im waiting on this one company whos suppose to be making a carbon fiber version of the Battle series--I would love that-with maybe a carbon fiber hood scoop or something like that....


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *AND DONT WORRY !!!
> 
> AN ALUMINUM WING IS NOT AN OPTION FOR ME!!!!---  *


THANK GOD!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

does n-e-one know the wing that was on the b15 spec v in the import tuner magazine? and i like mike Kojima CF wing 2.. the one on his green sentra.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *does n-e-one know the wing that was on the b15 spec v in the import tuner magazine? and i like mike Kojima CF wing 2.. the one on his green sentra. *


I dont think I know which wing you're talking about (Mike's ?)

The Spec-V one --I believe was some custom work they did...BUT Its prob. available in some version by now....


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

i say leave it the way it is.... or a CF lip on the deck lid. i personally like the factory spoiler.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

the b15 spec v wing.



















that wing on the green car.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

nak1 said:


> *i say leave it the way it is.... or a CF lip on the deck lid. i personally like the factory spoiler. *


me 2


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

GTR


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Another vote for the GTR wing. BTW, where can you get it for $196?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

R33  

Thats what i would chose

-edit- but i think it looks good without a wing at all


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

IMO i would stay stock. if not stock then my first choice would be the 300zx lip wing like the one in the pic below if we could get one for our cars. next would be the GTR or nothin at all. everything else is a little "much".


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I don't like the way the stock trunk looks, our cars look hella better with a spoiler. The GTR is clean, the right height, and NOT METAL!!!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *the b15 spec v wing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was that wing also on the Nismo Spec-V prototype? It may be a Nismo product.....


If he's looking to show the car, and make some kind of impact with the judges, he will need a spoiler.
Don't get me wrong, I love the clean no spoiler/stock spoiler look as well. But, based on the other cosmetic mods on his car I'm not sure if that is what he's looking to do.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah 1CLN is right ---a stock or no Spoiler at all look is just not going to do..... 


Its basically down to the GTR or the Battle. and Im leaning towards the Battle just cuz its different and its still a clean look..

How about some photochops if U can guys--here are some more pics of it on diff cars...





























YES....I know they're Hondas and NO I dont want to look like one but I havent even seen too many with this wing at all...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The Teg in the last two pics is sick... dang...beautiful color...


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

samo said:


> *The Teg in the last two pics is sick... dang...beautiful color... *


Yeah I emailed them about the wing in carbon fiber and they said its not available...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Suck. That would look really nice with a carbon hood, black wheels, and tinted windows... maybe some black projectors... disappointing  .


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

GTR!!! i'm likin that one, just tall enough to not make the rear look as chunky...the fact that the other one is green on a red car doesn't help it any


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

u want something that'll flow good w/ the car??? here... im selling my stillen gt-r wing perfect for ur omega bumper coz i got the same set up as u http://www.nenoc.org/forums/showthread.php?s=&postid=5294#post5294


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Check your email crazy.....


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

now check urs

Ben


----------

